# Planning VW T4 Syncro conversion



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Otmar Ebenhoech (creator of the Zilla controller) was going to do that with his VW van.

http://www.evcl.com/vw/

You might think about having regen (regenerative braking, pumping electricity into the batteries when you stop), which would be especially valuable if you are just using the electric motor for bursts of work. Also, the gas or diesel motor could use regen to recharge the battery pack while driving if you needed to charge up for an upcoming hill.

The solar panels would likely only give you a mile or two of range per day, generally it is better to put a bunch of them on your house. However, in your case, between solar panels and regen maybe you could keep up on charge, if your power was primarily from the diesel engine.


HyperUniverse said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been thinking for many years now about this.
> My van (VW T4 Syncro) is 4x4.
> ...


----------

